

Show HN: GamePress - make mobile games on your iPad. (Update) - VPrime

* I accidently deleted my post this morning and couldn't post again for a while.. lets try this again*<p>Hey Guys. I posted about this a few week ago. Based on the feedback we received we made a new trailer video. I think this one does a better job of showing GamePress and its features.
Video can be seen at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZUNhviJLr8 or at www.gamepressapp.com
Just a quick reminder of what GamePress is:
GamePress  lets you create, share and play mobile games right on the iPad.<p>With our robust behaviour system you can create a wide range of genres, so theres really no limit to your imagination.<p>Some features include:
Easy to use level editor so you can easily build your worlds and place objects<p>Behaviour editor which replaces programming. Works like a flowchart of actions and events<p>Complete physics engine (powered by Box2D)<p>Particle Editor so you can quickly whip up some awesome particles<p>Sound Effects creator so you can make some custom sound effects<p>Thousands of included art assets to get you started on making your games<p>Ability to import your own graphics, music, or sound effects<p>Special effects like shaders, and tweening.<p>Look forward to hearing your feedback on the concept and the new video.
GamePress will be released around the end of April.
======
got2surf
Looks like an awesome concept, and well executed as well!

Since the GamePress arcade lets you play any GamePress game, you could even
publish top games as standalone apps running on your engine (if the creator
wants). But more interestingly, you could provide some "edit" functionality in
these apps, so that players can modify their local versions using the
GamePress editor (either the full or a simplified version).

Angry Birds is cool, being able to build Angry Birds is cooler, but being able
to customize your own version of Angry Birds is the coolest. People love
sharing things they make, so that could be an entirely new growth avenue.

~~~
VPrime
Thanks for the kind words.

Publishing standalone apps is definitely very high on our priority list. We're
trying to come up with a streamlined process so that users can simple tap one
button and we handle everything. IMO A great way for both the user and us to
make money.. If executed correctly.

Once we have our online community up and running thats the goal with the
GamePress Arcade. So you can see all the games, download them to play or even
edit. Also allow for collaboration so you can build games with people around
the world.

